# Craigslist Repost - 30 gal fish tank with stand - $20 (Mesquite, TX)



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This is not my ad, just a re-post.

Here is another excellent deal that should not be passed up. I would so get it but I don't feel like sleeping on the couch from a mad wife.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1817613194.html

30 gallon tank
stand
top and light
doublesided background picture
nets (different sizes)
2 resin decor rocks
4 plastic plants
fish food/shrimp food
DOES NOT COME WITH:
water filter
heater
Call and leave a message 972-288-1340


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

robert, post has been deleted by author. that's what it says when i click on the link.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Deals like that don't last long


----------

